# Soliton1



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Which packets are you looking for, Rob? The streaming performance data ("logger") or are you wanting to change settings? We provide the logger protocol publicly, but we'd rather you didn't try to change settings with anything but a regular web browser.

Attached is the logger protocol description document.


----------



## Rob A (Feb 7, 2010)

This graphic display will be display only. We have a test display built with some gauges on it. We have that text document we were just looking for some actual data packets to see if our visual basic code is correct.
We are trying to make a cool looking digital dashboard. When we get this figured out we will make the code available.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Rob A said:


> We are trying to make a cool looking digital dashboard. When we get this figured out we will make the code available.


We totally encourage this sort of thing for the obvious reasons. 

If you need any more help just shoot me or Qer (our programmer who is also on here) a PM.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

if you guys are looking to embed a 'computer on a chip' I know an outfit that squeezes a whole computer down to about the size of a pack of gum. You could preload an OS, a browser, and local webserver to run perl scripts, php, or whatever. Check out http://gumstix.com/


----------



## Rob A (Feb 7, 2010)

> if you guys are looking to embed a 'computer on a chip' I know an outfit that squeezes a whole computer down to about the size of a pack of gum. You could preload an OS, a browser, and local webserver to run perl scripts, php, or whatever. Check out http://gumstix.com/


They have some cool stuff.

I received the controller and we got some of the data to display on our digital dashboard. I need to connect it to the go kart battery pack and motor to test the other data.

I have one question about the battery pack circuit. Even though the Soliton1 has a contactor in it should I have another contactor to open the circuit in case of emergency?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Rob A said:


> Even though the Soliton1 has a contactor in it should I have another contactor to open the circuit in case of emergency?


instead of an electrically controlled contactor, I would suggest a big fat circuit breaker, and then add a MANUAL pull kill just in case everything else gets welded together. I've got some pix of this common setup on my site...


----------

